# methods of training



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi everybody,enjoying a new season of training your young? if you don't mind letting out some secrets, can you let some of the other members and me know some of the unique methods you use to train your young to home. i personally spoil my birds with what we call candy. i'll feed them a little during the week and they really enjoy it. but when i liberate them at different distances i'll only have candy for them to eat when they arrive home. this little trick makes them buck in instantly, any other suggestion on what others do, will make good reading and an education for the rest of use. hope to hear from you all. and one more thing it doesn't have to be for homers it can be something that works for you and your breed of birds you fly. thanks again.


----------



## ALDO (Apr 14, 2004)

WHAT DO YOU USE AS CANDY?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have bumped up three topics to read that will help you with training your birds.

1. How long should they fly?
2. HELP
3. RELEASE DOORS AND STALLS

This will give you a variety of information on training ideas.

Happy Reading!


Treesa


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi tree, thanks for the info but release door or stalls was my topic. i was just curious on what other methods people use to make their birds do certain things. like do people use a hoople to catch their stays,or do the use a bamboo pole to keep their birds in flight. things like that. just that something special that they do to make their birds perform better or listen to them. thanks again for helping.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know that was your post, but there is a wealth of info. there, also read the other posts.

Some people use flags to keep the birds flying.

To train the young, you can use a long pole with a big fish net, only to catch them in emergencies.

We use a broom as a guiding tool. We use the same broom as they are familiar with it, but we don't use it to hit them or anything.

Treesa


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi brotherstwo,

I use safflower and hemp as candy to train my youngsters to trap - what's your 'candy'. Thanks.

birdy


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

i use the same mix as you birdy with someother small grain mixed in. i will try to find out what else is in the mix for you.


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here, 
I have several files on training these are methods i have used for years they are a collection of proven ideas and methods..however they are much to big to post here but i will email them to you if ya want ...Note i use these methods to train birds for my release company these training methods are good for 50 miles out or so ...


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

THANKS LEE,I WOULD LOVE TO SEE ANY METHODS YOU HAVE IT'S GOOD READING AND MAYBE I CAN PICK UP SOME NEW TIPS. THANKS AGAIN AND I'LL BE LOOKING FOR THE E MAIL. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU DO IT. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here, 
Brotherstwoloft i sent the files let me know ifin ya got them


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

HI LEE, GOT YOUR E MAIL AND THANKS VERY MUCH. I USUALLY TRAIN WEST BUT I'M GOING TO TRY YOUR CLOCK SYSTEM IT WILL TAKE A LITTLE LONGER BUT THAT'S WHAT I NEED TO DO THANKS AGAIN AND GOOD FLYING.


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here, 
The thing here is to use the birds natural abilities ,,, not all birds fly clockwise but most do with this method they will be flying back into areas that they already know they want to do this anyway so why not use it .. i had a two bird release yesterday from a dinner train . A man proposed to his lady and afterwards they released two white birds . It wasnt a very good day as the wind was high and storms were in the area. The birds came in on a 20 MPH cross wind they were late but they did make it of course i used old experienced birds . But the training methods really pay off on homing .. tomorrow is long distance day for them 75 miles out in the morning, conditioning is important as location training i try to get them out at least 2 times a week for 75 miles or so ..


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi lee, how old do you start training your young, or age does not matter as long as they are routing good. and what is the earliest distance when you start to doubling it.


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

Lee here,
Age dosent matter i feel and i dont double mileage untill after the bird has flown 250 miles in training and is out to at least 10 miles ..what i do is number 1 conditioning the birds need to train and condition number 2 train them out to at least a 10 mile circle and make sure they have flown at least 250 miles within this 10 mile circle..It is a lot i know but keep in mind here i am training for a release business not necessarly a straight line race ....


----------

